# Do you think China really a threat to the United States?



## RodISHI

If so why?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

No.  They just promised to enact cap and trade.  I'm so beside myself with mirth that Obama convinced our chief global rival to shoot themselves in the foot that I could kiss Obama on those thin, half white chicken lips of his.


----------



## Vigilante

I believe NOTHING the Chinese say or attempt to do! I don't know what the Chineses word is for the muslim, "Taqiyya", but they are certainly on a par with muslims in that respect!


----------



## Hossfly

Vigilante said:


> I believe NOTHING the Chinese say or attempt to do! I don't know what the Chineses word is for the muslim, "Taqiyya", but they are certainly on a par with muslims in that respect!


The Chinese are more devious than Muslums. Muslums don't hide the fact that they want to control the world.


----------



## RodISHI

Vigilante said:


> I believe NOTHING the Chinese say or attempt to do! I don't know what the Chineses word is for the muslim, "Taqiyya", but they are certainly on a par with muslims in that respect!


They are actually fighting muslim extremist. They do not play 'we must get along with terrorist types'.


----------



## Sallow

Right wing America.

Friend to no one.

Everyone's enemy.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

RodISHI said:


> If so why?



Not yet, but they're working on it.

At this point, China is Lucy with the football, Obama Charlie Brown.


----------



## Vigilante

Sallow said:


> Right wing America.
> 
> Friend to no one.
> 
> Everyone's enemy.



Left wing America

Cowards, Fags, Perverts, and Mental Deviants....

Carry a gun, and be prepared to use it against the dictatorship, and it's enablers!


----------



## ThirdTerm

China has begun to build its first airstrip in the Spratly Islands, according to _IHS Jane’s_ analysis of Airbus Defence and Space satellite imagery taken in March.





The 23 March images show a paved section of runway 503 m by 53 m on the northeastern side of Fiery Cross Reef, which China began to turn into an island in late 2014. Paving and ground preparation of other sections of the runway has also begun further along the island. In addition, workers have paved about 400 m by 20 m of apron.

China's first runway in Spratlys under construction - IHS Jane's 360


----------



## Dante

RodISHI said:


> If so why?


No.

So no 'why'


----------



## Dante

Hossfly said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe NOTHING the Chinese say or attempt to do! I don't know what the Chineses word is for the muslim, "Taqiyya", but they are certainly on a par with muslims in that respect!
> 
> 
> 
> The Chinese are more devious than Muslums. Muslums don't hide the fact that they want to control the world.
Click to expand...

Wow!  You've deciphered China's secret intentions? Does the NSA know about this>?


----------



## waltky

Uncle Ferd says, "Yea...

... dey buildin' two new aircraft carriers...

... so's dey can load dat 200 million man army up on it...

... an' den come over here an' eat our lunch...

... den we all gonna be eatin' fish heads an' eggrolls."


----------



## Unkotare

Hossfly said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe NOTHING the Chinese say or attempt to do! I don't know what the Chineses word is for the muslim, "Taqiyya", but they are certainly on a par with muslims in that respect!
> 
> 
> 
> The Chinese are more devious than Muslums. Muslums don't hide the fact that they want to control the world.
Click to expand...



You both need help.


----------



## guno

Vigilante said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right wing America.
> 
> Friend to no one.
> 
> Everyone's enemy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left wing America
> 
> Cowards, Fags, Perverts, and Mental Deviants....
> 
> Carry a gun, and be prepared to use it against the dictatorship, and it's enablers!
Click to expand...

         ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

 Subhumanoid  fecal stained cross groveler


----------



## RodISHI

Thank you all for giving your input. Concerning aspirations upon ruling the world I do not think every country has that aspiration. It may be some people here and there scatter throughout the nations that believe they can co-op every nation under their thumbs but the ultimate creator did not make this world to be one nation all the same. It has but one ruler and that is not something humans can contain although some humans may think they can.


----------



## waltky

OP wrote: _Concerning aspirations upon ruling the world I do not think every country has that aspiration._

Uncle Ferd says...

... "But China an' Russia an' dem Mooslamics do."


----------



## Wyatt earp

ThirdTerm said:


> China has begun to build its first airstrip in the Spratly Islands, according to _IHS Jane’s_ analysis of Airbus Defence and Space satellite imagery taken in March.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 23 March images show a paved section of runway 503 m by 53 m on the northeastern side of Fiery Cross Reef, which China began to turn into an island in late 2014. Paving and ground preparation of other sections of the runway has also begun further along the island. In addition, workers have paved about 400 m by 20 m of apron.
> 
> China's first runway in Spratlys under construction - IHS Jane's 360



Also they are building thousands of drones and they put the US carriers on alert with their New Aircraft carrier killer super sonic missle

China Debuts 'Carrier Killer' Missiles in Military March


----------



## RodISHI

bear513 said:


> ThirdTerm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China has begun to build its first airstrip in the Spratly Islands, according to _IHS Jane’s_ analysis of Airbus Defence and Space satellite imagery taken in March.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 23 March images show a paved section of runway 503 m by 53 m on the northeastern side of Fiery Cross Reef, which China began to turn into an island in late 2014. Paving and ground preparation of other sections of the runway has also begun further along the island. In addition, workers have paved about 400 m by 20 m of apron.
> 
> China's first runway in Spratlys under construction - IHS Jane's 360
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also they are building thousands of drones and they put the US carriers on alert with their New Aircraft carrier killer super sonic missle
> 
> China Debuts 'Carrier Killer' Missiles in Military March
Click to expand...

From the article, "Despite the display of military might (and pomp and circumstance), even Chinese President Xi Jinping hinted that the country can’t afford such a large standing army in announcing troop cuts of 300,000 personnel. The PLA is the world’s largest military force, with roughly 2.3 million service members."

Read more: China Debuts 'Carrier Killer' Missiles in Military March
Defense.org

Most generally the Chinese people I have met are good people. They have bad actors just like anyone else. On a whole Han the Chinese majority are just like most people with a desire to live in peace.

They are a large enough country one could expect they will try to keep enough on hand for self defense as needed.


----------



## Wyatt earp

RodISHI said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThirdTerm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China has begun to build its first airstrip in the Spratly Islands, according to _IHS Jane’s_ analysis of Airbus Defence and Space satellite imagery taken in March.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 23 March images show a paved section of runway 503 m by 53 m on the northeastern side of Fiery Cross Reef, which China began to turn into an island in late 2014. Paving and ground preparation of other sections of the runway has also begun further along the island. In addition, workers have paved about 400 m by 20 m of apron.
> 
> China's first runway in Spratlys under construction - IHS Jane's 360
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also they are building thousands of drones and they put the US carriers on alert with their New Aircraft carrier killer super sonic missle
> 
> China Debuts 'Carrier Killer' Missiles in Military March
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the article, "Despite the display of military might (and pomp and circumstance), even Chinese President Xi Jinping hinted that the country can’t afford such a large standing army in announcing troop cuts of 300,000 personnel. The PLA is the world’s largest military force, with roughly 2.3 million service members."
> 
> Read more: China Debuts 'Carrier Killer' Missiles in Military March
> Defense.org
> 
> Most generally the Chinese people I have met are good people. They have bad actors just like anyone else. On a whole Han the Chinese majority are just like most people with a desire to live in peace.
> 
> They are a large enough country one could expect they will try to keep enough on hand for self defense as needed.
Click to expand...


Lmao... Those fuck heads build an entire city that no one lives in....

They are modernizing their military....

There are massive cities in China where no one lives


----------



## RodISHI

bear513 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThirdTerm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China has begun to build its first airstrip in the Spratly Islands, according to _IHS Jane’s_ analysis of Airbus Defence and Space satellite imagery taken in March.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 23 March images show a paved section of runway 503 m by 53 m on the northeastern side of Fiery Cross Reef, which China began to turn into an island in late 2014. Paving and ground preparation of other sections of the runway has also begun further along the island. In addition, workers have paved about 400 m by 20 m of apron.
> 
> China's first runway in Spratlys under construction - IHS Jane's 360
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also they are building thousands of drones and they put the US carriers on alert with their New Aircraft carrier killer super sonic missle
> 
> China Debuts 'Carrier Killer' Missiles in Military March
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the article, "Despite the display of military might (and pomp and circumstance), even Chinese President Xi Jinping hinted that the country can’t afford such a large standing army in announcing troop cuts of 300,000 personnel. The PLA is the world’s largest military force, with roughly 2.3 million service members."
> 
> Read more: China Debuts 'Carrier Killer' Missiles in Military March
> Defense.org
> 
> Most generally the Chinese people I have met are good people. They have bad actors just like anyone else. On a whole Han the Chinese majority are just like most people with a desire to live in peace.
> 
> They are a large enough country one could expect they will try to keep enough on hand for self defense as needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lmao... Those fuck heads build an entire city that no one lives in....
> 
> They are modernizing their military....
Click to expand...

Why wouldn't they? It's been the people here selling them the stuff to do it with.


----------



## Indofred

ThirdTerm said:


> China has begun to build its first airstrip in the Spratly Islands



They have to in order to counter US aggression in the region.
These airfields, all along the oil supply routes, are being built to counter the US military build up in the region.


----------



## Indofred

You probably won't know this because the daft American newspapers don't report it, but the US is spending $billions to build up favour in Muslim Malaysia and Indonesia.
This largely unreported (In the west) spending is in the hope of gaining control of the straights of Malacca, the main route for Chinese oil from the middle east and south America.
All Chinese build up is there to counter the US military build up in areas where America has no defensive excuse to be there.
It's half way around the globe from the states, but next door to China.

America, as usual, is the culprit.


----------



## rightwinger

America needs a new threat

Used to be the Nazis....Germany lost
Then the Soviet Union....USSR collapsed
Then the terrorists....They are not a big enough threat

Guess we need China to warrant what we spend on our military


----------



## RodISHI

Indofred said:


> You probably won't know this because the daft American newspapers don't report it, but the US is spending $billions to build up favour in Muslim Malaysia and Indonesia.
> This largely unreported (In the west) spending is in the hope of gaining control of the straights of Malacca, the main route for Chinese oil from the middle east and south America.
> All Chinese build up is there to counter the US military build up in areas where America has no defensive excuse to be there.
> It's half way around the globe from the states, but next door to China.
> 
> America, as usual, is the culprit.


The mainline news does not report a lot of things and you have history twisters and propagandist to watch for as you read along in anything. All countries do their fair share of that.


----------



## RodISHI

rightwinger said:


> America needs a new threat
> 
> Used to be the Nazis....Germany lost
> Then the Soviet Union....USSR collapsed
> Then the terrorists....They are not a big enough threat
> 
> Guess we need China to warrant what we spend on our military


That Nazi head just rises and gets smooshed again, its a spirit, just that that spirit of ignorance you seem to portray.


----------



## rightwinger

RodISHI said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> America needs a new threat
> 
> Used to be the Nazis....Germany lost
> Then the Soviet Union....USSR collapsed
> Then the terrorists....They are not a big enough threat
> 
> Guess we need China to warrant what we spend on our military
> 
> 
> 
> That Nazi head just rises and gets smooshed again, its a spirit, just that that spirit of ignorance you seem to portray.
Click to expand...

 
I have no idea what you are babbling about


----------



## RodISHI

rightwinger said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> America needs a new threat
> 
> Used to be the Nazis....Germany lost
> Then the Soviet Union....USSR collapsed
> Then the terrorists....They are not a big enough threat
> 
> Guess we need China to warrant what we spend on our military
> 
> 
> 
> That Nazi head just rises and gets smooshed again, its a spirit, just that that spirit of ignorance you seem to portray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no idea what you are babbling about
Click to expand...

You wouldn't.


----------



## Selurong

Not yet. But perhaps in the future.

Sent from my RQ735-A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Natural

They've certainly proved themselves to be a threat to American workers.

But then again if American workers weren't so damn greedy and would work for wages comparable to their Chinese counterparts then China would not be such a threat and American businesses could boom like never before.


----------



## RodISHI

Mr Clean said:


> They've certainly proved themselves to be a threat to American workers.
> 
> But then again if American workers weren't so damn greedy and would work for wages comparable to their Chinese counterparts then China would not be such a threat and American businesses could boom like never before.


Sure we should all live like slaves to corporate assholes. Nah, I think not.


----------



## Vigilante

guno said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right wing America.
> 
> Friend to no one.
> 
> Everyone's enemy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left wing America
> 
> Cowards, Fags, Perverts, and Mental Deviants....
> 
> Carry a gun, and be prepared to use it against the dictatorship, and it's enablers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Subhumanoid  fecal stained cross groveler
Click to expand...


Did you know GUANO means BIRD and/or BAT SHIT?


----------



## Hossfly

Unkotare said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe NOTHING the Chinese say or attempt to do! I don't know what the Chineses word is for the muslim, "Taqiyya", but they are certainly on a par with muslims in that respect!
> 
> 
> 
> The Chinese are more devious than Muslums. Muslums don't hide the fact that they want to control the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You both need help.
Click to expand...

Ever heard of Mao? Check out what he said.


----------



## Hossfly

rightwinger said:


> America needs a new threat
> 
> Used to be the Nazis....Germany lost
> Then the Soviet Union....USSR collapsed
> Then the terrorists....They are not a big enough threat
> 
> Guess we need China to warrant what we spend on our military


Ever heard of the Frozen Chosin, history buff?


----------



## irosie91

Indofred said:


> You probably won't know this because the daft American newspapers don't report it, but the US is spending $billions to build up favour in Muslim Malaysia and Indonesia.
> This largely unreported (In the west) spending is in the hope of gaining control of the straights of Malacca, the main route for Chinese oil from the middle east and south America.
> All Chinese build up is there to counter the US military build up in areas where America has no defensive excuse to be there.
> It's half way around the globe from the states, but next door to China.
> 
> America, as usual, is the culprit.



Protection of   INTERNATIONAL WATERWAYS  is very much the business of the
USA       The strategy of the   AXIS  powers right now is to gain control of  INTERNATIONAL WATERWAYS and to INVADE AND CONQUOR SEA PORTS----------islamo Nazi scum like to invent their own
rules.       It is ----of course,    DEFENSE from SCUM like you.      AXIS  has already grabbed  crimea ----because it controls parts of the international shipping
waterways-------the filth of iran has grabbed the two vital seaports------of Yemen----
Aden and Taiz.          The Imam lied-------kaffirin are not unconscious


----------



## rightwinger

Hossfly said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> America needs a new threat
> 
> Used to be the Nazis....Germany lost
> Then the Soviet Union....USSR collapsed
> Then the terrorists....They are not a big enough threat
> 
> Guess we need China to warrant what we spend on our military
> 
> 
> 
> Ever heard of the Frozen Chosin, history buff?
Click to expand...

 
Sure have, one of my best friends father was in the Marines and was there

What theater do we currently have a threat of being overrun by a hundred thousand Chinese?


----------



## Hossfly

rightwinger said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> America needs a new threat
> 
> Used to be the Nazis....Germany lost
> Then the Soviet Union....USSR collapsed
> Then the terrorists....They are not a big enough threat
> 
> Guess we need China to warrant what we spend on our military
> 
> 
> 
> Ever heard of the Frozen Chosin, history buff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure have, one of my best friends father was in the Marines and was there
> 
> What theater do we currently have a threat of being overrun by a hundred thousand Chinese?
Click to expand...

More like 10 million is more like it. They're trying to find a mode of transportation.


----------



## rightwinger

Hossfly said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> America needs a new threat
> 
> Used to be the Nazis....Germany lost
> Then the Soviet Union....USSR collapsed
> Then the terrorists....They are not a big enough threat
> 
> Guess we need China to warrant what we spend on our military
> 
> 
> 
> Ever heard of the Frozen Chosin, history buff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure have, one of my best friends father was in the Marines and was there
> 
> What theater do we currently have a threat of being overrun by a hundred thousand Chinese?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More like 10 million is more like it. They're trying to find a mode of transportation.
Click to expand...

 
They make nice targets

China has a huge military. Unlike the US, their primary role is to keep 1.5 billion chinese under control
Unlike the US, their military is unable to project power abroad
Unlike the US, they have a weak Navy


Who do you expect the Chinese to attack?


----------



## Hossfly

rightwinger said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> America needs a new threat
> 
> Used to be the Nazis....Germany lost
> Then the Soviet Union....USSR collapsed
> Then the terrorists....They are not a big enough threat
> 
> Guess we need China to warrant what we spend on our military
> 
> 
> 
> Ever heard of the Frozen Chosin, history buff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure have, one of my best friends father was in the Marines and was there
> 
> What theater do we currently have a threat of being overrun by a hundred thousand Chinese?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More like 10 million is more like it. They're trying to find a mode of transportation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They make nice targets
> 
> China has a huge military. Unlike the US, their primary role is to keep 1.5 billion chinese under control
> Unlike the US, their military is unable to project power abroad
> Unlike the US, they have a weak Navy
> 
> 
> Who do you expect the Chinese to attack?
Click to expand...

The Tibetans and the Dalai Lama.


----------



## rightwinger

Hossfly said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> America needs a new threat
> 
> Used to be the Nazis....Germany lost
> Then the Soviet Union....USSR collapsed
> Then the terrorists....They are not a big enough threat
> 
> Guess we need China to warrant what we spend on our military
> 
> 
> 
> Ever heard of the Frozen Chosin, history buff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure have, one of my best friends father was in the Marines and was there
> 
> What theater do we currently have a threat of being overrun by a hundred thousand Chinese?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More like 10 million is more like it. They're trying to find a mode of transportation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They make nice targets
> 
> China has a huge military. Unlike the US, their primary role is to keep 1.5 billion chinese under control
> Unlike the US, their military is unable to project power abroad
> Unlike the US, they have a weak Navy
> 
> 
> Who do you expect the Chinese to attack?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Tibetans and the Dalai Lama.
Click to expand...

 
That would suck for them

Not something we would get involved in militarily though. I would expect global economic sanctions from the rest of the world


----------



## Dante

Vigilante said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right wing America.
> 
> Friend to no one.
> 
> Everyone's enemy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left wing America
> 
> Cowards, Fags, Perverts, and Mental Deviants....
> 
> Carry a gun, and be prepared to use it against the dictatorship, and it's enablers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Subhumanoid  fecal stained cross groveler
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you know GUANO means BIRD and/or BAT SHIT?
Click to expand...

Did you know that Vigilante means dry desert sand in a twat?


----------



## Unkotare

Hossfly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe NOTHING the Chinese say or attempt to do! I don't know what the Chineses word is for the muslim, "Taqiyya", but they are certainly on a par with muslims in that respect!
> 
> 
> 
> The Chinese are more devious than Muslums. Muslums don't hide the fact that they want to control the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You both need help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever heard of Mao? Check out what he said.
Click to expand...


Maybe you aren't up on current events, but Mao is dead.


----------



## Unkotare

Hossfly said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> America needs a new threat
> 
> Used to be the Nazis....Germany lost
> Then the Soviet Union....USSR collapsed
> Then the terrorists....They are not a big enough threat
> 
> Guess we need China to warrant what we spend on our military
> 
> 
> 
> Ever heard of the Frozen Chosin, history buff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure have, one of my best friends father was in the Marines and was there
> 
> What theater do we currently have a threat of being overrun by a hundred thousand Chinese?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More like 10 million is more like it. They're trying to find a mode of transportation.
Click to expand...


Nowhere near 10 million, and no they aren't.


----------



## Dante

Unkotare said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe NOTHING the Chinese say or attempt to do! I don't know what the Chineses word is for the muslim, "Taqiyya", but they are certainly on a par with muslims in that respect!
> 
> 
> 
> The Chinese are more devious than Muslums. Muslums don't hide the fact that they want to control the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You both need help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever heard of Mao? Check out what he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you aren't up on current events, but Mao is dead.
Click to expand...



Mao is dead?

Does FOX News know about this?


----------



## Unkotare

Indofred said:


> ThirdTerm said:
> 
> 
> 
> China has begun to build its first airstrip in the Spratly Islands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have to in order to counter US aggression in the region.
> These airfields, all along the oil supply routes, are being built to counter the US military build up in the region.
Click to expand...



Here goes the anti-American gnat again.


----------



## Unkotare

Dante said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe NOTHING the Chinese say or attempt to do! I don't know what the Chineses word is for the muslim, "Taqiyya", but they are certainly on a par with muslims in that respect!
> 
> 
> 
> The Chinese are more devious than Muslums. Muslums don't hide the fact that they want to control the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You both need help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever heard of Mao? Check out what he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you aren't up on current events, but Mao is dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mao is dead?
> 
> Does FOX News know about this?
Click to expand...



Breaking news!


----------



## Unkotare

Indofred said:


> ...
> It's half way around the globe from the states.....



No it's not.


----------



## Dante

Unkotare said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Chinese are more devious than Muslums. Muslums don't hide the fact that they want to control the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You both need help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever heard of Mao? Check out what he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you aren't up on current events, but Mao is dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mao is dead?
> 
> Does FOX News know about this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking news!
Click to expand...


Shit! My little red book is of no use anymore


----------



## Unkotare

Dante said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You both need help.
> 
> 
> 
> Ever heard of Mao? Check out what he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you aren't up on current events, but Mao is dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mao is dead?
> 
> Does FOX News know about this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking news!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shit! My little red book is of no use anymore
Click to expand...



Makes a handy coaster.


----------



## peach174

RodISHI said:


> If so why?




When ever any Government becomes a very large debtor Nation like ours, all other Nations that the debtor Nation owes to can control us.
China and Japan can control us anytime they wish to do so.


----------



## rightwinger

Dante said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe NOTHING the Chinese say or attempt to do! I don't know what the Chineses word is for the muslim, "Taqiyya", but they are certainly on a par with muslims in that respect!
> 
> 
> 
> The Chinese are more devious than Muslums. Muslums don't hide the fact that they want to control the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You both need help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever heard of Mao? Check out what he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you aren't up on current events, but Mao is dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mao is dead?
> 
> Does FOX News know about this?
Click to expand...


Actually Generalisimo Fransico Franco is still dead

Mao shares a condo with Elvis


----------



## Hossfly

Unkotare said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe NOTHING the Chinese say or attempt to do! I don't know what the Chineses word is for the muslim, "Taqiyya", but they are certainly on a par with muslims in that respect!
> 
> 
> 
> The Chinese are more devious than Muslums. Muslums don't hide the fact that they want to control the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You both need help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever heard of Mao? Check out what he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you aren't up on current events, but Mao is dead.
Click to expand...




Unkotare said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe NOTHING the Chinese say or attempt to do! I don't know what the Chineses word is for the muslim, "Taqiyya", but they are certainly on a par with muslims in that respect!
> 
> 
> 
> The Chinese are more devious than Muslums. Muslums don't hide the fact that they want to control the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You both need help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever heard of Mao? Check out what he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you aren't up on current events, but Mao is dead.
Click to expand...

Said - past tense. I didn't write "He be sayin'"


----------



## Dante

peach174 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> If so why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When ever any Government becomes a very large debtor Nation like ours, all other Nations that the debtor Nation owes to can control us.
> China and Japan can control us anytime they wish to do so.
Click to expand...


really?

What planet are you currently living on?


----------



## Dante

rightwinger said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Chinese are more devious than Muslums. Muslums don't hide the fact that they want to control the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You both need help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever heard of Mao? Check out what he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you aren't up on current events, but Mao is dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mao is dead?
> 
> Does FOX News know about this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually Generalisimo Fransico Franco is still dead
> 
> Mao shares a condo with Elvis
Click to expand...


Mao, Franco, and Elvis -- all a bunch of evil altruists!


----------



## Unkotare

peach174 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> If so why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When ever any Government becomes a very large debtor Nation like ours, all other Nations that the debtor Nation owes to can control us.
> China and Japan can control us anytime they wish to do so.
Click to expand...



False.


----------



## Unkotare

Hossfly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe NOTHING the Chinese say or attempt to do! I don't know what the Chineses word is for the muslim, "Taqiyya", but they are certainly on a par with muslims in that respect!
> 
> 
> 
> The Chinese are more devious than Muslums. Muslums don't hide the fact that they want to control the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You both need help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever heard of Mao? Check out what he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you aren't up on current events, but Mao is dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe NOTHING the Chinese say or attempt to do! I don't know what the Chineses word is for the muslim, "Taqiyya", but they are certainly on a par with muslims in that respect!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Chinese are more devious than Muslums. Muslums don't hide the fact that they want to control the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You both need help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever heard of Mao? Check out what he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you aren't up on current events, but Mao is dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Said - past tense. I didn't write "He be sayin'"
Click to expand...



You didn't use the past tense in ridiculously denigrating all Chinese people.


----------



## peach174

rightwinger said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Chinese are more devious than Muslums. Muslums don't hide the fact that they want to control the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You both need help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever heard of Mao? Check out what he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you aren't up on current events, but Mao is dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mao is dead?
> 
> Does FOX News know about this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually Generalisimo Fransico Franco is still dead
> 
> Mao shares a condo with Elvis
Click to expand...


So that's why prescription drugs are so high.


----------



## Hossfly

Dante said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You both need help.
> 
> 
> 
> Ever heard of Mao? Check out what he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you aren't up on current events, but Mao is dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mao is dead?
> 
> Does FOX News know about this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually Generalisimo Fransico Franco is still dead
> 
> Mao shares a condo with Elvis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mao, Franco, and Elvis -- all a bunch of evil altruists!
Click to expand...



​


----------



## Hossfly

Unkotare said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Chinese are more devious than Muslums. Muslums don't hide the fact that they want to control the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You both need help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever heard of Mao? Check out what he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you aren't up on current events, but Mao is dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Chinese are more devious than Muslums. Muslums don't hide the fact that they want to control the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You both need help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever heard of Mao? Check out what he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you aren't up on current events, but Mao is dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Said - past tense. I didn't write "He be sayin'"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't use the past tense in ridiculously denigrating all Chinese people.
Click to expand...

You're a fan of Commies?


----------



## peach174

Unkotare said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> If so why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When ever any Government becomes a very large debtor Nation like ours, all other Nations that the debtor Nation owes to can control us.
> China and Japan can control us anytime they wish to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> False.
Click to expand...

 

Have you forgot about the Greek government or
The collapse of the Soviet empire in 1989.
Argentina’s bankruptcy in 2001
Germany has gone bankrupt twice. First, after they emptied their coffers to fight World War I. The end of World War II produced another bankruptcy in 1945.
Great Britain also went bankrupt after World War II.
France went bankrupt eight times between 1500 and 1800, including the French Revolution of 1774.
Spain defaulted seven times on its obligations during the 19th century.


----------



## Unkotare

Hossfly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You both need help.
> 
> 
> 
> Ever heard of Mao? Check out what he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you aren't up on current events, but Mao is dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You both need help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever heard of Mao? Check out what he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you aren't up on current events, but Mao is dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Said - past tense. I didn't write "He be sayin'"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't use the past tense in ridiculously denigrating all Chinese people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a fan of Commies?
Click to expand...



No, but you are clearly a fan of straw men.


----------



## Hossfly

peach174 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> If so why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When ever any Government becomes a very large debtor Nation like ours, all other Nations that the debtor Nation owes to can control us.
> China and Japan can control us anytime they wish to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Have you forgot about the Greek government or
> The collapse of the Soviet empire in 1989.
> Argentina’s bankruptcy in 2001
> Germany has gone bankrupt twice. First, after they emptied their coffers to fight World War I. The end of World War II produced another bankruptcy in 1945.
> Great Britain also went bankrupt after World War II.
> France went bankrupt eight times between 1500 and 1800, including the French Revolution of 1774.
> Spain defaulted seven times on its obligations during the 19th century.
Click to expand...

Peach, remember, you're trying to argue with history buffs.


----------



## rightwinger

peach174 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> If so why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When ever any Government becomes a very large debtor Nation like ours, all other Nations that the debtor Nation owes to can control us.
> China and Japan can control us anytime they wish to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Have you forgot about the Greek government or
> The collapse of the Soviet empire in 1989.
> Argentina’s bankruptcy in 2001
> Germany has gone bankrupt twice. First, after they emptied their coffers to fight World War I. The end of World War II produced another bankruptcy in 1945.
> Great Britain also went bankrupt after World War II.
> France went bankrupt eight times between 1500 and 1800, including the French Revolution of 1774.
> Spain defaulted seven times on its obligations during the 19th century.
Click to expand...

China's Debt-to-GDP Ratio Just Climbed to a Record High


----------



## Delta4Embassy

RodISHI said:


> If so why?



Short-term, no. Long-term, possibly. China's borders are finite, their population though is growing. Eventually to secure more resources most countries opt for military expansion. So long as the US is the one who jumps into other people's business, China v USA is a ongoing possibility.


----------



## Syriusly

Depends upon what you mean by a threat. 

A threat as in invading the USA? No. 
A threat as in a nuclear threat? Well they are one of the few countries that could harm the United States that way, but I can't see why China would be suicidal.
A threat to the US domination of the geo-politics in the world? Sure.
A threat to the U.S. economically- sure.

China is far more of a threat to her immediate neighbors- and that would include Russia, but primarily Taiwan, Japan, Vietnam, Phillippines.


----------



## irosie91

Indofred said:


> You probably won't know this because the daft American newspapers don't report it, but the US is spending $billions to build up favour in Muslim Malaysia and Indonesia.
> This largely unreported (In the west) spending is in the hope of gaining control of the straights of Malacca, the main route for Chinese oil from the middle east and south America.
> All Chinese build up is there to counter the US military build up in areas where America has no defensive excuse to be there.
> It's half way around the globe from the states, but next door to China.
> 
> America, as usual, is the culprit.



as usual----your post makes little sense.     If anyone threatens US rights to pass thru the straits------then the US has reason to combat the  aggression     (remember----
make that    STRAITS    not    "STRAIGHTS"    Were you educated in a madrassa? )

How does one build up favor in muslim    Malaysia and Indonesia?    --employ
the   Malaysian and Indonesian muslimah whores?      Our guys must be both exhausted and nauseated  --------and infected


----------



## Indofred

irosie91 said:


> as usual----your post makes little sense. If anyone threatens US rights to pass thru the straits------then the US has reason to combat the aggression



No one is talking about the US being refused passage, but the US trying to put itself in a position to deny passage to Chinese oil.


----------



## Indofred

Syriusly said:


> A threat to the US domination of the geo-politics in the world? Sure.



And there you have it - Greed starts conflicts


----------



## waltky

Granny says, ... 'freedom of navigation' liable to get us in another crazy Asian war...

*U.S. commander says U.S. must exercise freedom of navigation in Asia-Pacific*
_Sat Oct 10, 2015  - The commander of U.S. forces in the Pacific said on Friday the United States must carry out freedom of navigation patrols throughout the Asia Pacific, but declined to say whether it planned to go within 12 nautical miles of China's artificial islands in the South China Sea._


> Admiral Harry Harris told a Washington seminar one of his responsibilities was to offer options to President Barack Obama and Secretary of Defense Ash Carter, and added, "I'm comfortable knowing those options are being considered."  Asked about reports that the United States planned to challenge 12-nautical mile limits around China's artificial islands, he replied: "I will not confirm that. I simply won't discuss future operations."  Pressed on the issue, Harris said:  "I believe that we should exercise freedom of navigation wherever we need to. With regards to whether we are going to sail within 12 miles, or fly within 12 miles, of any of the reclaimed islands that China has build in the South China Sea, I will reserve that for later."
> 
> This week The Financial Times newspaper cited a senior U.S. official as saying U.S. ships would sail within 12-nautical-mile zones that China claims as territory around the artificial islands in the Spratly chain, within the next two weeks.  The Navy Times quoted U.S. officials as saying the action could take place "within days," but was awaiting final approval from the Obama administration.  A U.S. defense official told Reuters on Thursday the United States was considering sending ships inside the zones.
> 
> On Friday, China's Foreign Ministry said Beijing would not stand for violations of its territorial waters in the name of freedom of navigation and urged "related parties not to take any provocative actions."  China claims most of the South China Sea, though Washington has signaled it does not recognize Beijing's claims to islands it has built and that the U.S. Navy will continue to operate wherever international law allows.  David Shear, the U.S. assistant secretary of defense, told the Senate Armed Services Committee last month there had been no U.S. patrols within 12 miles of the Chinese-claimed islands since 2012.
> 
> UPDATE 1-U.S. commander says U.S. must exercise freedom of navigation in Asia-Pacific


----------



## waltky

Granny says, "Dat's right - we gots the right to sail the ocean blue...

*US Asserts Right to South China Sea Presence*
_ October 13, 2015 — In an apparent rebuff to China, Defense Secretary Ash Carter repeated his assertion that the U.S. will “fly, sail and operate wherever international law allows.”  He commented in a Tuesday news conference, adding that the South China Sea is not and would not be an exception to that policy._


> On Friday, China sent a warning against engaging in “provocative behavior” in the South China Sea that appeared to be directed at the United States.  Foreign Ministry spokeswoman Hua Chunying said Beijing would “never allow any country to violate China’s territorial waters and airspace in the Spratly Islands.”  China’s warning followed news reports that the U.S. is considering sailing warships near a nautical zone around artificial islands that China claims as its territory.  Asked about the reports on Tuesday, Carter declined to confirm or deny U.S. intentions, saying only that the “uncertainty and excessive military activity in the South China Sea is having the effect of increasing our maritime cooperation with many countries in the region.”  He said regional powers were seeking more “interaction” with the U.S. and the U.S. navy, and that U.S. officials are “committed to meeting that demand.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An aerial view of one of the structures built by China at the Philippine-claimed Mischief Reef, Spratly Islands in South China Sea.​
> Overlapping claims fuel tensions
> 
> China, the Philippines, Vietnam, Taiwan, Malaysia and Brunei have overlapping claims in the South China Sea, but China has the most extensive claims in the busy and resource-rich waterway.  Also, Beijing has constructed a string of artificial islands and recently completed two airstrips on islands that are capable of handling military planes.  While the U.S. is not a claimant, it has urged all of the parties involved in the dispute to halt reclamation and any militarization of features.  Carter commented as he and Secretary of State John Kerry wrapped up consultations with their Australian counterparts on a wide range of issues.
> 
> Australia 'on same page'
> 
> In a joint statement following the Australia-United States Ministerial (AUSMIN) talks, the two sides expressed “strong concerns” over China’s recent land reclamation and construction activities in the South China Sea and urged all of the parties involved to pursue claims in accordance with international law.  “It does not matter how big a country, the principle is clear,” said Secretary Kerry. “The rights of all nations are supposed to be respected with respect to maritime law.”  Australian Foreign Minister Julie Bishop said her country is on the “same page” with the U.S. when it comes to the disputed region, urging claimants not to act “unilaterally” or in a way that would escalate tensions.
> 
> US Asserts Right to South China Sea Presence


----------



## suplex3000

I really doubt it. China is way too far away and they seem like pretty peaceful people.


----------



## Unkotare

Human beings are not peaceful creatures.


----------



## RodISHI

Unkotare said:


> Human beings are not peaceful creatures.


Depends on the human as an individual. To say all humans are not peaceful or desire peace would be incorrect. The difference between people is how they handle angry people or hateful people.


----------



## Unkotare

RodISHI said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Human beings are not peaceful creatures.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the human as an individual. To say all humans are not peaceful or desire peace would be incorrect. The difference between people is how they handle angry people or hateful people.
Click to expand...



Certainly individuals can be generally peaceful or extraordinarily nuts, but humans in groups are predictably violent and aggressive.


----------



## RodISHI

Unkotare said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Human beings are not peaceful creatures.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the human as an individual. To say all humans are not peaceful or desire peace would be incorrect. The difference between people is how they handle angry people or hateful people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly individuals can be generally peaceful or extraordinarily nuts, but humans in groups are predictably violent and aggressive.
Click to expand...

I think a lot of it depends on the enviroment they are raised in and end up in as young adults.


----------



## danielpalos

RodISHI said:


> If so why?


We have a Commerce Clause; i believe we should engage them in an Industrial Automation race merely to use socialism to bailout capitalism, in that direction.


----------



## RodISHI

danielpalos said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> If so why?
> 
> 
> 
> We have a Commerce Clause; i believe we should engage them in an Industrial Automation race merely to use socialism to bailout capitalism, in that direction.
Click to expand...

I think ur somewhat kind a nutz. Thankz 4 ur input though


----------



## danielpalos

RodISHI said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> If so why?
> 
> 
> 
> We have a Commerce Clause; i believe we should engage them in an Industrial Automation race merely to use socialism to bailout capitalism, in that direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think ur somewhat kind a nutz. Thankz 4 ur input though
Click to expand...

i think you have nothing but fallacy; thanks for the practice.


----------



## Unkotare

danielpalos said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> If so why?
> 
> 
> 
> We have a Commerce Clause; i believe we should engage them in an Industrial Automation race merely to use socialism to bailout capitalism, in that direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think ur somewhat kind a nutz. Thankz 4 ur input though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i think you have nothing but fallacy; thanks for the practice.
Click to expand...




Practice what? Repeating two words you don't understand over and over again? That's all you do here.


----------



## waltky

Will it fly in Beijing?...

*US: South China Sea Missions Not Provocative*
_ October 15, 2015: A top U.S. Navy official says it should not be considered provocative that the U.S. is considering sending warships around artificial islands that China claims as its territory._


> Admiral John Richardson, the U.S. chief of naval operations, suggested Thursday that such a "freedom of navigation" operation would be consistent with international law.  "I don't see how this can be interpreted as provocative or anything. They are just steaming in international waters," Richardson told reporters in Tokyo. "So I think from our standpoint, we would see these as part of our normal business as a global navy," said Richardson.  Recent reports suggest the U.S. military could within week’s sail warships inside the 22-kilometer zones of the artificial islands Beijing says are a legitimate extension of its territory.  China has been aggressively building up the islands, and in some cases installing military facilities on them in an effort to bolster its claims to the areas, which are also claimed by several other nations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An aerial photo taken though a glass window of a Philippine military plane shows the alleged ongoing land reclamation by China on mischief reef in the Spratly Islands in the South China Sea, west of Palawan, Philippines​
> U.S. Defense Secretary Ash Carter, who has called on Beijing to stop the construction, this week insisted the U.S. will "fly, sail and operate wherever international law allows," noting that the South China Sea is not an exception to that policy.  China's Foreign Ministry has warned against engaging in "provocative behavior" in the South China Sea, and vowed it will "never allow any country to violate" its territorial waters or airspace.  The Communist Party-run Global Times newspaper, whose opinions often reflect government opinion, said in an editorial China "absolutely must not permit the U.S. side's warships and planes to behave unscrupulously near islands and reefs claimed by China.  "China's naval and air capacities must prepare, watch for U.S. military provocations and respond accordingly with countermeasures," the editorial added.
> 
> The Philippines, Vietnam, Taiwan, Malaysia and Brunei all have overlapping claims with China in the South China Sea, a resource-rich area through which $5 trillion worth of goods move across each year.  The U.S. says it does not take a position on the territorial disputes, but has condemned what it sees as China's increasingly aggressive behavior toward its neighbors in the area.  Washington has also developed closer military ties with many Asian countries, including some that have competing territorial claims with China.
> 
> US: South China Sea Missions Not Provocative



See also:

*Carter: US Will Sail Near Spratly Islands Any Time It Wants*
_Oct 14, 2015 | WASHINGTON -- The U.S. Navy will not be deterred from conducting a close patrol of China's manmade Spratly Islands, if it chooses, Secretary of Defense Ash Carter said Tuesday._


> "We will fly, sail and operate wherever the international law permits, and we will do that at the times and places of our choosing, and there's no exception to that," Carter said in Boston, where he and Secretary of State John Kerry were meeting with their Australian counterparts. "Whether it's the Arctic, or the sea lanes that fuel international commerce widely around the world, or the South China Sea."  Carter said the United States wants China and the other countries to halt reclamation and militarization activities on the Spratly Islands, a collection of islands, rocks and elevated coral reefs. According to a recent maritime report by the Department of Defense, there are more than 200 Spratly land features, though that figure varies based on how geographers count them.  Vietnam occupies 48 of the Spratlys, Taiwan occupies one, the Philippines occupies eight, Malaysia occupies five and China occupies eight, according to the report.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The littoral combat ship USS Fort Worth conducts routine patrols in international waters of the South China Sea near the Spratly Islands as the People's Liberation Army-Navy guided-missile frigate Yancheng sails close behind​
> China, Taiwan and Vietnam each claim all of the Spratly land features.  But it's China's rapid buildup of an airstrip on the Fiery Cross Reef that has generated the most concern. U.S. officials have begun briefing their Pacific allies on the proposed sail, which could come as close as 12 nautical miles to the Chinese buildup, according to news reports. Every nation can claim up to 12 nautical miles from its coast as sovereign territory.  Carter said the United States is not taking a position on which nations have sovereignty over the islands.  "In the meantime, the United States continues to call for all parties to halt further reclamation and any further militarization of features in the South China Sea."  Australia has interest in free navigation of the South China Sea, because about two-thirds of the country's merchandise trade passes through those waters, said Julie Bishop, Australian Foreign Affairs Minister.  "We have said consistently and persistently that the reclamation work carried out notably by China, but by any others, should halt," she said.
> 
> Carter said the effect of China's buildup on the Spratly Islands has been "increasing our maritime cooperation with many countries in the region. They're asking for more interaction with the United States and the United States Navy."  The U.S. 7th Fleet has seven combat ships -- four destroyers, a dock landing ship, a littoral ship and a minesweeper -- at sea in the Indo-Asia-Pacific region, Navy spokesman Lt. Cmdr. Timothy Hawkins said. One destroyer is conducting "presence operations" in the South China Sea, designed to reinforce the U.S. ship's right to be there, he said.
> 
> Carter: US Will Sail Near Spratly Islands Any Time It Wants | Military.com


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Inside the Ring: Details of Chinese space weapons revealed - Washington Times

"A forthcoming report by the congressional U.S.-China Economic and Security Review Commission provides new details of China’s space-weapons programs, dubbed counterspace arms, that are aimed at destroying or jamming U.S. satellites and limiting American combat operations around the world."

more at link


Seems they think we're a threat.


----------



## HenryBHough

No.

The worst threat to America is The Democrat Party.

China has too much invested to want to screw it up.

If they dis-invest.....a pig of a different odor....


----------



## waltky

Chinamens is gettin' aggitated...

*Stop actions threatening China's sovereignty: China tells US*
_Nov 4, 2015: Amid tensions over the South China Sea, China on Wednesday warned the US not to take "dangerous actions" that threaten its sovereignty and security interest, days after an American destroyer patrolled the disputed area._


> Chinese defence minister General Chang Wanquan on Wednesday met his American counterpart Ashton Carter on the sidelines of ASEAN defence ministers' Meeting Plus to discuss steps to scale down tensions in the South China Sea (SCS).  He asked the US not to take further "dangerous actions" that threaten China's sovereignty and security interests.
> 
> Chang said that during President Xi Jinping's visit to the US in September, Xi agreed with his US counterpart Barack Obama on continuing efforts in building a new type of major- country relations between the two countries, reaffirming the correct directions for future development of China-US ties.  He said both countries should work on the implementation of the consensus between the two leaders and push forward the development of military ties in a constructive manner.
> 
> Referring to the sailing of guided missile destroyer USS Lassen through the islands and reefs claimed by China, he said that China firmly opposes US action of sending a navy vessel without its authorisation into waters adjacent to the islands of Nansha/Spratley, threatening its sovereignty and security interests and undermines regional peace and stability.  China claims sovereignty on almost all of the South China Sea which is firmly opposed by Vietnam, the Philippines, Malaysia, Brunei and Taiwan. The five countries are backed by US in staking their claims countering that of China.
> 
> The islands in the SCS have been China's territory since ancient times and are the heritage of the Chinese ancestors, and China has no need to demonstrate its sovereignty over the islands by construction, he was quoted as saying by state-run Xinhua news agency.  As the SCS serves as an important sea-lane for China's economic exchange with the outside world, China has more need than other countries to maintain its peace, safety and stability. This has never been a problem with freedom of navigation in the SCS, and no countries should threaten the interests of the others with the excuses of freedom of navigation, Chang said.
> 
> MORE


----------



## danielpalos

Unkotare said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> If so why?
> 
> 
> 
> We have a Commerce Clause; i believe we should engage them in an Industrial Automation race merely to use socialism to bailout capitalism, in that direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think ur somewhat kind a nutz. Thankz 4 ur input though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i think you have nothing but fallacy; thanks for the practice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Practice what? Repeating two words you don't understand over and over again? That's all you do here.
Click to expand...

It isn't my fault those of your point of view are not very bright.  I was blessed with a large vocabulary instead of a large penis.  I hope that clarifies things for you.

We have a Commerce Clause; i believe we should engage them in an Industrial Automation race merely to use socialism to bailout capitalism, in that direction.


----------



## danielpalos

waltky said:


> Chinamens is gettin' aggitated...
> 
> *Stop actions threatening China's sovereignty: China tells US*
> _Nov 4, 2015: Amid tensions over the South China Sea, China on Wednesday warned the US not to take "dangerous actions" that threaten its sovereignty and security interest, days after an American destroyer patrolled the disputed area._
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese defence minister General Chang Wanquan on Wednesday met his American counterpart Ashton Carter on the sidelines of ASEAN defence ministers' Meeting Plus to discuss steps to scale down tensions in the South China Sea (SCS).  He asked the US not to take further "dangerous actions" that threaten China's sovereignty and security interests.
> 
> Chang said that during President Xi Jinping's visit to the US in September, Xi agreed with his US counterpart Barack Obama on continuing efforts in building a new type of major- country relations between the two countries, reaffirming the correct directions for future development of China-US ties.  He said both countries should work on the implementation of the consensus between the two leaders and push forward the development of military ties in a constructive manner.
> 
> Referring to the sailing of guided missile destroyer USS Lassen through the islands and reefs claimed by China, he said that China firmly opposes US action of sending a navy vessel without its authorisation into waters adjacent to the islands of Nansha/Spratley, threatening its sovereignty and security interests and undermines regional peace and stability.  China claims sovereignty on almost all of the South China Sea which is firmly opposed by Vietnam, the Philippines, Malaysia, Brunei and Taiwan. The five countries are backed by US in staking their claims countering that of China.
> 
> The islands in the SCS have been China's territory since ancient times and are the heritage of the Chinese ancestors, and China has no need to demonstrate its sovereignty over the islands by construction, he was quoted as saying by state-run Xinhua news agency.  As the SCS serves as an important sea-lane for China's economic exchange with the outside world, China has more need than other countries to maintain its peace, safety and stability. This has never been a problem with freedom of navigation in the SCS, and no countries should threaten the interests of the others with the excuses of freedom of navigation, Chang said.
> 
> MORE
Click to expand...

Should we ask for a mutual, non-aggression pact?


----------



## Unkotare

danielpalos said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> If so why?
> 
> 
> 
> We have a Commerce Clause; i believe we should engage them in an Industrial Automation race merely to use socialism to bailout capitalism, in that direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think ur somewhat kind a nutz. Thankz 4 ur input though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i think you have nothing but fallacy; thanks for the practice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Practice what? Repeating two words you don't understand over and over again? That's all you do here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't my fault those of your point of view are not very bright.  I was blessed with a large vocabulary instead of a large penis. ......
Click to expand...



You weren't blessed with either one, and you've got their positions reversed. Get off the weed and stay in school, kid.


----------



## Indeependent

danielpalos said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chinamens is gettin' aggitated...
> 
> *Stop actions threatening China's sovereignty: China tells US*
> _Nov 4, 2015: Amid tensions over the South China Sea, China on Wednesday warned the US not to take "dangerous actions" that threaten its sovereignty and security interest, days after an American destroyer patrolled the disputed area._
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese defence minister General Chang Wanquan on Wednesday met his American counterpart Ashton Carter on the sidelines of ASEAN defence ministers' Meeting Plus to discuss steps to scale down tensions in the South China Sea (SCS).  He asked the US not to take further "dangerous actions" that threaten China's sovereignty and security interests.
> 
> Chang said that during President Xi Jinping's visit to the US in September, Xi agreed with his US counterpart Barack Obama on continuing efforts in building a new type of major- country relations between the two countries, reaffirming the correct directions for future development of China-US ties.  He said both countries should work on the implementation of the consensus between the two leaders and push forward the development of military ties in a constructive manner.
> 
> Referring to the sailing of guided missile destroyer USS Lassen through the islands and reefs claimed by China, he said that China firmly opposes US action of sending a navy vessel without its authorisation into waters adjacent to the islands of Nansha/Spratley, threatening its sovereignty and security interests and undermines regional peace and stability.  China claims sovereignty on almost all of the South China Sea which is firmly opposed by Vietnam, the Philippines, Malaysia, Brunei and Taiwan. The five countries are backed by US in staking their claims countering that of China.
> 
> The islands in the SCS have been China's territory since ancient times and are the heritage of the Chinese ancestors, and China has no need to demonstrate its sovereignty over the islands by construction, he was quoted as saying by state-run Xinhua news agency.  As the SCS serves as an important sea-lane for China's economic exchange with the outside world, China has more need than other countries to maintain its peace, safety and stability. This has never been a problem with freedom of navigation in the SCS, and no countries should threaten the interests of the others with the excuses of freedom of navigation, Chang said.
> 
> MORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should we ask for a mutual, non-aggression pact?
Click to expand...


China executes their own citizens at will and they'll comply with a Mutual, Non-Aggression pact?


----------



## Unkotare

Indeependent said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waltky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chinamens is gettin' aggitated...
> 
> *Stop actions threatening China's sovereignty: China tells US*
> _Nov 4, 2015: Amid tensions over the South China Sea, China on Wednesday warned the US not to take "dangerous actions" that threaten its sovereignty and security interest, days after an American destroyer patrolled the disputed area._
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese defence minister General Chang Wanquan on Wednesday met his American counterpart Ashton Carter on the sidelines of ASEAN defence ministers' Meeting Plus to discuss steps to scale down tensions in the South China Sea (SCS).  He asked the US not to take further "dangerous actions" that threaten China's sovereignty and security interests.
> 
> Chang said that during President Xi Jinping's visit to the US in September, Xi agreed with his US counterpart Barack Obama on continuing efforts in building a new type of major- country relations between the two countries, reaffirming the correct directions for future development of China-US ties.  He said both countries should work on the implementation of the consensus between the two leaders and push forward the development of military ties in a constructive manner.
> 
> Referring to the sailing of guided missile destroyer USS Lassen through the islands and reefs claimed by China, he said that China firmly opposes US action of sending a navy vessel without its authorisation into waters adjacent to the islands of Nansha/Spratley, threatening its sovereignty and security interests and undermines regional peace and stability.  China claims sovereignty on almost all of the South China Sea which is firmly opposed by Vietnam, the Philippines, Malaysia, Brunei and Taiwan. The five countries are backed by US in staking their claims countering that of China.
> 
> The islands in the SCS have been China's territory since ancient times and are the heritage of the Chinese ancestors, and China has no need to demonstrate its sovereignty over the islands by construction, he was quoted as saying by state-run Xinhua news agency.  As the SCS serves as an important sea-lane for China's economic exchange with the outside world, China has more need than other countries to maintain its peace, safety and stability. This has never been a problem with freedom of navigation in the SCS, and no countries should threaten the interests of the others with the excuses of freedom of navigation, Chang said.
> 
> MORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should we ask for a mutual, non-aggression pact?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> China executes their own citizens at will .....
Click to expand...




When they are convicted of capital crimes, like we do.


----------



## Indeependent

Unkotare said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waltky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chinamens is gettin' aggitated...
> 
> *Stop actions threatening China's sovereignty: China tells US*
> _Nov 4, 2015: Amid tensions over the South China Sea, China on Wednesday warned the US not to take "dangerous actions" that threaten its sovereignty and security interest, days after an American destroyer patrolled the disputed area._
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese defence minister General Chang Wanquan on Wednesday met his American counterpart Ashton Carter on the sidelines of ASEAN defence ministers' Meeting Plus to discuss steps to scale down tensions in the South China Sea (SCS).  He asked the US not to take further "dangerous actions" that threaten China's sovereignty and security interests.
> 
> Chang said that during President Xi Jinping's visit to the US in September, Xi agreed with his US counterpart Barack Obama on continuing efforts in building a new type of major- country relations between the two countries, reaffirming the correct directions for future development of China-US ties.  He said both countries should work on the implementation of the consensus between the two leaders and push forward the development of military ties in a constructive manner.
> 
> Referring to the sailing of guided missile destroyer USS Lassen through the islands and reefs claimed by China, he said that China firmly opposes US action of sending a navy vessel without its authorisation into waters adjacent to the islands of Nansha/Spratley, threatening its sovereignty and security interests and undermines regional peace and stability.  China claims sovereignty on almost all of the South China Sea which is firmly opposed by Vietnam, the Philippines, Malaysia, Brunei and Taiwan. The five countries are backed by US in staking their claims countering that of China.
> 
> The islands in the SCS have been China's territory since ancient times and are the heritage of the Chinese ancestors, and China has no need to demonstrate its sovereignty over the islands by construction, he was quoted as saying by state-run Xinhua news agency.  As the SCS serves as an important sea-lane for China's economic exchange with the outside world, China has more need than other countries to maintain its peace, safety and stability. This has never been a problem with freedom of navigation in the SCS, and no countries should threaten the interests of the others with the excuses of freedom of navigation, Chang said.
> 
> MORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should we ask for a mutual, non-aggression pact?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> China executes their own citizens at will .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When they are convicted of capital crimes, like we do.
Click to expand...


I have been told by people who go there on business that workers who become ill disappear.
They tell me they don't want to be more blatant than that because they must visit several times a year to maintain a business relationship.


----------



## danielpalos

Unkotare said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a Commerce Clause; i believe we should engage them in an Industrial Automation race merely to use socialism to bailout capitalism, in that direction.
> 
> 
> 
> I think ur somewhat kind a nutz. Thankz 4 ur input though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i think you have nothing but fallacy; thanks for the practice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Practice what? Repeating two words you don't understand over and over again? That's all you do here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't my fault those of your point of view are not very bright.  I was blessed with a large vocabulary instead of a large penis. ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You weren't blessed with either one, and you've got their positions reversed. Get off the weed and stay in school, kid.
Click to expand...

dear; you have nothing but fallacy to work.  don't be such a shill.


----------



## Unkotare

Indeependent said:


> I have been told by people who go there on business that workers who become ill disappear.....




Those workers are not executed, they are replaced. Don't get hysterical.


----------



## danielpalos

Indeependent said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waltky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chinamens is gettin' aggitated...
> 
> *Stop actions threatening China's sovereignty: China tells US*
> _Nov 4, 2015: Amid tensions over the South China Sea, China on Wednesday warned the US not to take "dangerous actions" that threaten its sovereignty and security interest, days after an American destroyer patrolled the disputed area._
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese defence minister General Chang Wanquan on Wednesday met his American counterpart Ashton Carter on the sidelines of ASEAN defence ministers' Meeting Plus to discuss steps to scale down tensions in the South China Sea (SCS).  He asked the US not to take further "dangerous actions" that threaten China's sovereignty and security interests.
> 
> Chang said that during President Xi Jinping's visit to the US in September, Xi agreed with his US counterpart Barack Obama on continuing efforts in building a new type of major- country relations between the two countries, reaffirming the correct directions for future development of China-US ties.  He said both countries should work on the implementation of the consensus between the two leaders and push forward the development of military ties in a constructive manner.
> 
> Referring to the sailing of guided missile destroyer USS Lassen through the islands and reefs claimed by China, he said that China firmly opposes US action of sending a navy vessel without its authorisation into waters adjacent to the islands of Nansha/Spratley, threatening its sovereignty and security interests and undermines regional peace and stability.  China claims sovereignty on almost all of the South China Sea which is firmly opposed by Vietnam, the Philippines, Malaysia, Brunei and Taiwan. The five countries are backed by US in staking their claims countering that of China.
> 
> The islands in the SCS have been China's territory since ancient times and are the heritage of the Chinese ancestors, and China has no need to demonstrate its sovereignty over the islands by construction, he was quoted as saying by state-run Xinhua news agency.  As the SCS serves as an important sea-lane for China's economic exchange with the outside world, China has more need than other countries to maintain its peace, safety and stability. This has never been a problem with freedom of navigation in the SCS, and no countries should threaten the interests of the others with the excuses of freedom of navigation, Chang said.
> 
> MORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should we ask for a mutual, non-aggression pact?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> China executes their own citizens at will and they'll comply with a Mutual, Non-Aggression pact?
Click to expand...

Sure; we are not citizens of China.  We can agree to "harass a Judge" instead of resorting to failures of diplomacy.


----------



## Unkotare

danielpalos said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think ur somewhat kind a nutz. Thankz 4 ur input though
> 
> 
> 
> i think you have nothing but fallacy; thanks for the practice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Practice what? Repeating two words you don't understand over and over again? That's all you do here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't my fault those of your point of view are not very bright.  I was blessed with a large vocabulary instead of a large penis. ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You weren't blessed with either one, and you've got their positions reversed. Get off the weed and stay in school, kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear; you have nothing but fallacy to work.  don't be such a shill.
Click to expand...



Again, stop playing at terms you don't understand.


----------



## Indeependent

Unkotare said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been told by people who go there on business that workers who become ill disappear.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those workers are not executed, they are replaced. Don't get hysterical.
Click to expand...


They're replaced because they have a cold for 3 days?
What happens when they get better?
They send the person at the end of the queue back to the farm?


----------



## Indeependent

danielpalos said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waltky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chinamens is gettin' aggitated...
> 
> *Stop actions threatening China's sovereignty: China tells US*
> _Nov 4, 2015: Amid tensions over the South China Sea, China on Wednesday warned the US not to take "dangerous actions" that threaten its sovereignty and security interest, days after an American destroyer patrolled the disputed area._
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese defence minister General Chang Wanquan on Wednesday met his American counterpart Ashton Carter on the sidelines of ASEAN defence ministers' Meeting Plus to discuss steps to scale down tensions in the South China Sea (SCS).  He asked the US not to take further "dangerous actions" that threaten China's sovereignty and security interests.
> 
> Chang said that during President Xi Jinping's visit to the US in September, Xi agreed with his US counterpart Barack Obama on continuing efforts in building a new type of major- country relations between the two countries, reaffirming the correct directions for future development of China-US ties.  He said both countries should work on the implementation of the consensus between the two leaders and push forward the development of military ties in a constructive manner.
> 
> Referring to the sailing of guided missile destroyer USS Lassen through the islands and reefs claimed by China, he said that China firmly opposes US action of sending a navy vessel without its authorisation into waters adjacent to the islands of Nansha/Spratley, threatening its sovereignty and security interests and undermines regional peace and stability.  China claims sovereignty on almost all of the South China Sea which is firmly opposed by Vietnam, the Philippines, Malaysia, Brunei and Taiwan. The five countries are backed by US in staking their claims countering that of China.
> 
> The islands in the SCS have been China's territory since ancient times and are the heritage of the Chinese ancestors, and China has no need to demonstrate its sovereignty over the islands by construction, he was quoted as saying by state-run Xinhua news agency.  As the SCS serves as an important sea-lane for China's economic exchange with the outside world, China has more need than other countries to maintain its peace, safety and stability. This has never been a problem with freedom of navigation in the SCS, and no countries should threaten the interests of the others with the excuses of freedom of navigation, Chang said.
> 
> MORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should we ask for a mutual, non-aggression pact?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> China executes their own citizens at will and they'll comply with a Mutual, Non-Aggression pact?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure; we are not citizens of China.  We can agree to "harass a Judge" instead of resorting to failures of diplomacy.
Click to expand...


As long as a CEO sees one penny profit in China, we're not going to force China to do anything.


----------



## Unkotare

Indeependent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been told by people who go there on business that workers who become ill disappear.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those workers are not executed, they are replaced. Don't get hysterical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're replaced because they have a cold for 3 days?.....
Click to expand...



When there are 100 people waiting and ready to take his place, and there are no labor protections like we have here? Sure.


----------



## Indeependent

Unkotare said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been told by people who go there on business that workers who become ill disappear.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those workers are not executed, they are replaced. Don't get hysterical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're replaced because they have a cold for 3 days?.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When there are 100 people waiting and ready to take his place, and there are no labor protections like we have here? Sure.
Click to expand...


And from where do you get your source of information?
There ARE labor protection laws in China.
And the US has Illegal Immigration laws and we see how well that works.


----------



## Unkotare

Indeependent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been told by people who go there on business that workers who become ill disappear.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those workers are not executed, they are replaced. Don't get hysterical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're replaced because they have a cold for 3 days?.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When there are 100 people waiting and ready to take his place, and there are no labor protections like we have here? Sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And from where do you get your source of information?....
Click to expand...



People who own businesses, and work with the government in China. There are lots of environmental protection laws there too, but that doesn't mean they are always followed.


----------



## Indeependent

Unkotare said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been told by people who go there on business that workers who become ill disappear.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those workers are not executed, they are replaced. Don't get hysterical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're replaced because they have a cold for 3 days?.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When there are 100 people waiting and ready to take his place, and there are no labor protections like we have here? Sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And from where do you get your source of information?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> People who own businesses, and work with the government in China. There are lots of environmental protection laws there too, but that doesn't mean they are always followed.
Click to expand...


Start a business in China...You lose the right to vote...Your business goes under...You starve.


----------



## Unkotare

Indeependent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those workers are not executed, they are replaced. Don't get hysterical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're replaced because they have a cold for 3 days?.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When there are 100 people waiting and ready to take his place, and there are no labor protections like we have here? Sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And from where do you get your source of information?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> People who own businesses, and work with the government in China. There are lots of environmental protection laws there too, but that doesn't mean they are always followed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Start a business in China...You lose the right to vote........
Click to expand...



What right to vote?


----------



## Indeependent

Unkotare said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're replaced because they have a cold for 3 days?.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When there are 100 people waiting and ready to take his place, and there are no labor protections like we have here? Sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And from where do you get your source of information?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> People who own businesses, and work with the government in China. There are lots of environmental protection laws there too, but that doesn't mean they are always followed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Start a business in China...You lose the right to vote........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What right to vote?
Click to expand...


China has "elections" and some social welfare programs.
You opt out of the system, you're on your own for life.


----------



## Unkotare

Indeependent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> When there are 100 people waiting and ready to take his place, and there are no labor protections like we have here? Sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from where do you get your source of information?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> People who own businesses, and work with the government in China. There are lots of environmental protection laws there too, but that doesn't mean they are always followed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Start a business in China...You lose the right to vote........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What right to vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> China has "elections"....
Click to expand...



Not really. Some little village things here and there, but for the most part, no.


----------



## Indeependent

Unkotare said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> And from where do you get your source of information?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People who own businesses, and work with the government in China. There are lots of environmental protection laws there too, but that doesn't mean they are always followed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Start a business in China...You lose the right to vote........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What right to vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> China has "elections"....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Some little village things here and there, but for the most part, no.
Click to expand...


You could be correct but you still lose whatever support you might need in the future.
I have to inquire more on the voting issue.


----------



## Unkotare

Indeependent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who own businesses, and work with the government in China. There are lots of environmental protection laws there too, but that doesn't mean they are always followed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Start a business in China...You lose the right to vote........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What right to vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> China has "elections"....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Some little village things here and there, but for the most part, no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could be correct but you still lose whatever support you might need in the future.
> I have to inquire more on the voting issue.
Click to expand...



No, you don't. I just asked a Chinese citizen two minutes ago. I work with Chinese folks for hours everyday. We have discussed this at length.


----------



## Indeependent

Unkotare said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Start a business in China...You lose the right to vote........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What right to vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> China has "elections"....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Some little village things here and there, but for the most part, no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could be correct but you still lose whatever support you might need in the future.
> I have to inquire more on the voting issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, you don't. I just asked a Chinese citizen two minutes ago. I work with Chinese folks for hours everyday. We have discussed this at length.
Click to expand...


Someone who deals with FoxConn?
Are they in the wealthy city of Shanghai?
My son and friends deal with them and confirm the crap that goes on.
It could be like having discussions with a Liberal and a Conservative in America where 2 people give very different points of view despite the facts.


----------



## Unkotare

Indeependent said:


> Are they in the wealthy city of Shanghai?....




From many parts of China. You really can take my word for it.


----------



## Indeependent

Unkotare said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are they in the wealthy city of Shanghai?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From many parts of China. You really can take my word for it.
Click to expand...


I would actually be very happy to hear that because I have worked on Wall Street with many Business Visas from China and they were very fine people.
I know the Chinese have been fighting mightily for their rights and I hope they are making great strides,


----------



## Unkotare

Indeependent said:


> .....
> I know the Chinese have been fighting mightily for their rights and I hope they are making great strides,




Not really and not really.


----------



## waltky

Uncle Ferd says it's prob'ly a dry run so dey can learn how to sneak up on our ships...

*Chinese submarine tracked U.S. aircraft carrier off Japan*
_Thu November 5, 2015 | Washington - An American aircraft carrier was closely tracked by a Chinese submarine off the coast of Japan last month, a U.S. defense official said, in the latest example of the test of wills between the two countries in the waters of the Pacific._


> A submerged Chinese Kilo-class fast-attack submarine shadowed the USS Ronald Reagan for at least half a day on October 24, the official said.  He did not say how close the two vessels came to each other, but he noted, "It was more than a brief encounter."  There was no indication of threatening behavior, and no communications exchanged between the two craft, he said, but American anti-submarine aircraft monitored the Chinese vessel.  Chinese officials have not yet commented on the matter.
> 
> Separately, U.S. Secretary of Defense Ashton Carter was on board the USS Theodore Roosevelt Thursday as the carrier traveled through the South China Sea, according to the Pentagon.  The U.S. defense official played down the threatening nature of the submarine incident, saying that any time the U.S. conducts joint exercises with Japan, the Chinese sometimes "come out and take a look at what's going on."  But it is always a concern when ships operate in close proximity, according to one former carrier strike group commander who has experienced several encounters like this.  "Some person cuts off the other one. Ships can collide. We've had cases where people didn't understand intent, where gun-mounts were trained," said retired Adm. Pete Daly, who now heads the U.S. Naval Institute. "There's the potential for misunderstanding or the potential for a strategic miscalculation."
> 
> At the height of the Cold War, American and Soviet ships and submarines would stalk each other across the world's oceans in a high-stakes game of cat and mouse, testing each other's capabilities.  In 1984, a Soviet submarine and an American aircraft carrier, the Kitty Hawk, collided in the Sea of Japan, causing some damage to the Soviet vessel.  But there is also a potential benefit when competing navies have close encounters.  "The truth is, we track them tracking us, and we learn about their capabilities," said Robert Daly, who directs the Kissinger Institute on China at the Woodrow Wilson Center.  "Chinese submarines are growing in number, but they're still relatively noisy," he pointed out. "They're at least a generation behind us. And when they track us, we find out what they are capable of."
> 
> MORE


----------



## Gracie

Yes. Dad said so back in the 60's when everyone was about russia....Dad said "gotta watch those chinese, hon. They will be our downfall".


----------



## waltky

Gracie wrote: _Yes. Dad said so back in the 60's when everyone was about russia....Dad said "gotta watch those chinese, hon. They will be our downfall"._

Same here.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Only threat to the USA is the USA's government.


----------



## waltky

Lets give them something to talk about...

*China accuses US of serious military provocation*
_Dec 19,`15 -- China on Saturday accused the U.S. of committing a "serious military provocation" by flying an Air Force B-52 strategic bomber over a Chinese-controlled man-made island in the South China Sea._


> China's Defense Ministry said in a statement that the U.S. is deliberately raising tensions in the disputed region where China has been aggressively asserting its claims to virtually all islands, reefs and their surrounding seas.  "The actions by the U.S. side constitute a serious military provocation and are rendering more complex and even militarizing conditions in the South China Sea.," the statement said. It demanded Washington immediately take measures to prevent such incidents and damage to relations between the two nations' militaries.  The statement said Chinese military personnel on the island went on high alert during the Dec. 10 overflight and issued warnings demanding the aircraft leave the area. As it has in past, the ministry also said it would take whatever necessary measures to protect China's sovereignty and security.  The U.S. takes no official stance on sovereignty claims in the strategically crucial sea through which $5 trillion in international trade passes each year.
> 
> However, Washington insists on freedom of navigation through the sea and its airspace and maintains that China's seven newly created islands do not enjoy traditional rights including a 12-nautical mile (22-kilometer) territorial limit.  News reports quoted Pentagon spokesman Cmdr. Bill Urban as saying in Washington that China had raised its complaints over the flight and the U.S. was investigating.  However, Urban said the flight was not a "freedom of navigation" operation, indicating that the plane may have strayed off course. The U.S. uses pre-planned freedom of navigation operations to assert its rights to "innocent passage" in other country's territorial waters.
> 
> Critics in the U.S. say freedom of navigation operations around the man-made islands appear to contradict Washington's assertions that they have no right to territorial waters in the first place.  Actions by the U.S. and others challenging Chinese sovereignty claims in the South China have drawn increasingly strident responses from Beijing.  Beijing complained when the guided missile destroyer USS Lassen sailed within 12 nautical miles (22 kilometers) of Subi Reef in October, and China's navy has issued warnings to U.S. military aircraft flying within what it considers the islands' territorial limit.
> 
> News from The Associated Press


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

RodISHI said:


> If so why?



Watch CCTV America and you will realize why!


----------



## waltky

Oops!...

*U.S. says bombers didn't intend to fly over China-held islands*
_December 19, 2015 -- The United States said its two B-52 bombers had no intention of flying over a Chinese-controlled man-made island in the South China Sea, after Beijing accused Washington of "a serious military provocation" in the strategic waters with overlapping claims._


> China's Defence Ministry on Saturday accused the U.S. of deliberately raising tensions in the region, where China has been aggressively asserting its claims to virtually all islands, reefs and their surrounding seas. It reiterated that it would do whatever is necessary to protect China's sovereignty.  Pentagon spokesman Mark Wright said that the Dec. 10 mission was not a "freedom of navigation" operation and that there was "no intention of flying within 12 nautical miles of any feature," indicating the mission may have strayed off course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The South China Sea is pictured in this Google map.​
> The U.S. uses pre-planned freedom of navigation operations to assert its rights to "innocent passage" in other country's territorial waters.  "The United States routinely conducts B-52 training missions throughout the region, including over the South China Sea," Wright said in an email to The Associated Press. "These missions are designed to maintain readiness and demonstrate our commitment to fly, sail and operate anywhere allowed under international law."  Wright said the U.S. was "looking into the matter."
> 
> The U.S. takes no official stance on sovereignty claims in the South China Sea, through which $5 trillion in international trade passes each year. However, Washington insists on freedom of navigation and maintains that China's seven newly created islands do not enjoy traditional rights, including a 12-nautical-mile (22-kilometre) territorial limit.  China's Defence Ministry demanded that Washington immediately take measures to prevent such incidents and damage to relations between the two nations' militaries.  "The actions by the U.S. side constitute a serious military provocation and are rendering more complex and even militarizing conditions in the South China Sea," the ministry said in a statement.
> 
> MORE


----------



## MDiver

Is China a threat to the United States?
Threats:
1.  Islam (technically, they're a threat to all non-Islamic nations).
2.  North Korea.
3.  Russia.
4.  China.
Added future threats:
1.  Europistan.
2.  Canadistan.


----------



## waltky

Not if all dey gonna do is offshore it's nuclear plants...

*China to build nuclear power plants on artificial islands*
_22 Apr.`16 - China's quest to fence off a big chunk of the South China Sea may have just gotten another, powerful boost: plans for a fleet of floating nuclear power plants that could provide huge amounts of electricity for the far-flung atolls and islets._


> While floating nuclear power plants are hardly a novel idea, their use in the South China Sea - a typhoon-wracked hotbed of territorial disputes and increasing military rivalries - would be worrisome both for environmental and security reasons.  Chinese state media said Friday that Beijing plans to build as many as 20 floating nuclear power plants to supply power to remote locations. That could include offshore oil drilling rigs and the sparsely inhabited islands that China has spent the past two years building up and steadily turning into military outposts.
> 
> Floating nuclear plants have been around for decades. Most recently, Russia's Rosatom started building floating nuclear plants for use in remote locations, such as the Arctic. Those plants are powered by the same, tiny nuclear reactors used in Russia's biggest icebreakers. Indeed, China's floating plants will be built by China Shipbuilding Industry Corp., the country's biggest constructor of naval vessels, including nuclear submarines. CSIC is close to finishing Beijing's first floating reactor.
> 
> Nuclear power experts said there are few technical obstacles to converting naval nuclear plants into stationary generators; the U.S. Navy has operated nuclear-powered submarines and aircraft carriers for decades, with a sterling safety record.  "The Chinese have been operating nuclear-powered submarines for a number of years. It's not a big leap" to modify those power plants into electricity generators, said Rod Adams, who served as the engineer officer on a U.S. nuclear sub and now publishes Atomic Insights, an industry reference. He said there are "few insurmountable challenges" to deploying those reactors by 2020.  But China's nuclear plans cause concern for both security analysts and some nuclear power experts. Many Chinese initiatives, from port deals in the Indian Ocean to its frantic building in the South China Sea, ostensibly serve civilian purposes but can also mask military buildups.
> 
> In recent years, Beijing has turned tiny atolls into artificial islands, replete with military-grade airfields and, in some cases, with advanced air-defense radars. Adding a big new source of power could make those military systems a lot more powerful, potentially giving China the ability to create a no-go zone in the air and waters around its fake islands. That's especially worrisome since the United States is trying to ensure free and open access to the waters in the South China Sea, one of the world's busiest and most important trade thoroughfares.
> 
> MORE


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Delta4Embassy said:


> Only threat to the USA is the USA's government.



....or it's people. Both are a threat


----------



## waltky

China gonna send nuke subs to patrol Pacific...




*China Reportedly Will Send Nuclear-Armed Submarines to Patrol Pacific*
_May 27, 2016 - The Chinese military reportedly is planning to send submarines armed with nuclear weapons to patrol the Pacific Ocean for the first time amid territorial disputes over islands in the region._\


> The Guardian, citing Chinese military officials, said that while the timing for a maiden patrol has not yet been determined, Beijing insists that such an action is inevitable.  The report comes days after U.S. President Barack Obama announced that he had lifted a decades-long arms embargo against Vietnam. Chinese officials publicly praised the move, but an opinion piece in a state-run newspaper warned that any attempt to enlist Vietnam in an effort to contain China "bodes ill for regional peace and stability, as it would further complicate the situation in the South China Sea, and risk turning the region into a tinderbox of conflicts."
> 
> U.S. Secretary of State John Kerry responded Monday by saying that it was China's actions in the South and East China Seas that could create a tinderbox.  "I would caution China to not unilaterally move to engage in reclamation activities and militarization of islands," he said.  The Pentagon says China has reclaimed more than 3,200 acres of land in the South China Sea and is developing and building military installations on the manmade islands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese submarine. People's Liberation Army Navy photo​
> As a consequence, the U.S. and Vietnam have steadily strengthened their relationship in recent years, in line with growing Vietnamese concern over Chinese moves to assert its maritime claims.  Despite China and Vietnam being Communist countries, clashes in 1988 over their conflicting claims in the South China Sea killed dozens of people. The tensions reared again in 2014, when China parked an oil rig off Vietnam's central coast, sparking confrontations at sea and deadly anti-China riots in Vietnam.  Last week, the Pentagon said two Chinese fighter jets flew within about 50 feet of a U.S. Navy reconnaissance plane in what was termed an "unsafe intercept."
> 
> China responded by demanding that the U.S. end surveillance patrols around the South China Sea, with a foreign ministry spokesman claiming that such missions "seriously endanger Chinese maritime security."  Earlier this month, a U.S. Navy destroyer sailed within 12 miles of China's Fiery Cross reef, an artificial island made after months of dredging operations. It was the third time the Navy sailed a warship close to a contested Chinese island in what the Pentagon calls "freedom of navigation" operations. Beijing responded by scrambling fighter jets to show its displeasure.
> 
> China Reportedly Will Send Nuclear-Armed Submarines to Patrol Pacific | Military.com



See also:

*South China Sea dispute: G7 nations warned against meddling by Chinese media*
_Thursday 26th May, 2016 - Chinese state media on May 26 warned the G7 nations, who have gathered in Japan for talks, to not interfere with the South China Sea disputes._


> The G7 talks will take place from May 26 at a secluded resort on Kashiko Island, 300 kilometers (190 miles) southwest of Tokyo.  According to reports, this came after European Council President Donald Tusk said that the G7 nations should take a "clear and tough stance" on China’s maritime claims.  China has claimed almost all of South China Sea. The country is building artificial islands which can host military planes and that has angered most of the Southeast Asian countries.  China’s official Xinhua news agency published an article that said that G7 "should mind its own business rather than pointing fingers at others."
> 
> Xinhua writer Chang Yuan added that Japan was attempting to take advantage of its G7 summit host status and draw more 'allies and sympathisers' to isolate China".  China, in April, had reacted with anger over statements made by G7 foreign ministers expressing opposition to any "intimidating, coercive or provocative" actions in the East China Sea and South China Sea.
> 
> Robert Dujarric, director of the Institute of Contemporary Asian Studies at Temple University in Japan said, "Basically Japan and the U.S. are trying to get the Europeans on board to express concern about China’s actions. Even a veiled statement would be a victory for Tokyo and Washington. It puts Beijing on notice that even countries which first and foremost care about making money in China are worried."  Xinhua writer Chang has written that weighing in on South China Sea "exceeds the G7's current influence and capability. What's more, it reflects a lingering Cold War mindset.”
> 
> According to reports, his commentary comes weeks ahead of a ruling on China’s claims which have been brought to the Permanent Court of Arbitration in the Hague by the Philippines.  British Prime Minister David Cameron has warned China that it should abide by the outcome of international arbitration.  Six Pacific nations including Brunei, Malaysia, Philippines, Taiwan and Vietnam have territorial claims in the South China Sea that is believed to have huge deposits of oil and gas and also witness over $5 trillion in global ship-borne trade passing by each year.
> 
> South China Sea dispute G7 nations warned against meddling by Chinese media


----------



## irosie91

yes------in regard to  territorial disputes and rights and shipping routes
----etc     China will  VERY LIKELY be a threat


----------



## Vikrant

irosie91 said:


> yes------in regard to  territorial disputes and rights and shipping routes
> ----etc     China will  VERY LIKELY be a threat



You should be an English teacher. You write so beautifully. Have you considered getting a job as an English teacher at a local school where you are?


----------



## charwin95

No........ But a direct threat to several neighboring countries. Both militarily and economically.


----------



## Unkotare

charwin95 said:


> No........ But a direct threat to several neighboring countries. Both militarily and economically.




How?


----------



## charwin95

Unkotare said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No........ But a direct threat to several neighboring countries. Both militarily and economically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How?
Click to expand...


You can research that your own. And I know that you know the answer to your question.


----------



## Unkotare

charwin95 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No........ But a direct threat to several neighboring countries. Both militarily and economically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can research that your own.
Click to expand...




So, you have no idea.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

RodISHI said:


> If so why?



Absolutely!

They're copying from FDR playbook and will use a real shooting war to pick their economy out of the shitter.


----------



## charwin95

Unkotare said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No........ But a direct threat to several neighboring countries. Both militarily and economically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can research that your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you have no idea.
Click to expand...


Of course I do......... And I know you are playing stupid.


----------



## Unkotare

charwin95 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No........ But a direct threat to several neighboring countries. Both militarily and economically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can research that your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you have no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I do......... .
Click to expand...



Well........?


----------



## HenryBHough

"Threat" is a relative thing.

China?

Way down the list below:

Obama
Clinton crime family
George Soros
and, just for a lighter touch,
Harry Reid.


----------



## charwin95

Unkotare said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No........ But a direct threat to several neighboring countries. Both militarily and economically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can research that your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you have no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I do......... .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well........?
Click to expand...


Well what fucking monkey idiot?


----------



## Manonthestreet

I believe they can do us great harm without firing a shot.....regionally everyone is arming up around them. 5 nations want the big and nasty Indian supersonic cruise missile which is as formidable as gets cruise missile wise.


----------



## Unkotare

charwin95 said:


> No........ But a direct threat to several neighboring countries. Both militarily and economically.



How?


----------



## charwin95

Unkotare said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No........ But a direct threat to several neighboring countries. Both militarily and economically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How?
Click to expand...


Read my hips again idiot. Did I insult your monkey brain?


----------



## Unkotare

charwin95 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No........ But a direct threat to several neighboring countries. Both militarily and economically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read my hips again idiot. Did I insult your monkey brain?
Click to expand...



You have trouble answering questions?


----------



## charwin95

Unkotare said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No........ But a direct threat to several neighboring countries. Both militarily and economically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read my hips again idiot. Did I insult your monkey brain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have trouble answering questions?
Click to expand...


What question? You don't have any question. Monkey brain.


----------



## Unkotare

charwin95 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No........ But a direct threat to several neighboring countries. Both militarily and economically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read my hips again idiot. Did I insult your monkey brain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have trouble answering questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What question?....
Click to expand...



This one:  "How?"


----------



## charwin95

Unkotare said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No........ But a direct threat to several neighboring countries. Both militarily and economically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read my hips again idiot. Did I insult your monkey brain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have trouble answering questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What question?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This one:  "How?"
Click to expand...


How....  I'm no longer interested in answering any of your bullshit. Fuck off.


----------



## Unkotare

charwin95 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> How?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read my hips again idiot. Did I insult your monkey brain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have trouble answering questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What question?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This one:  "How?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How....  I'm no longer interested in answering any of your bullshit. Fuck off.
Click to expand...



Why do you keep posting if you don't want to discuss the topic of any of the threads you are posting on?


----------



## charwin95

Unkotare said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read my hips again idiot. Did I insult your monkey brain?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have trouble answering questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What question?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This one:  "How?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How....  I'm no longer interested in answering any of your bullshit. Fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep posting if you don't want to discuss the topic of any of the threads you are posting on?
Click to expand...


I'm not addressing the topic. Im addressing your stupidity.


----------



## Unkotare

charwin95 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have trouble answering questions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What question?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This one:  "How?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How....  I'm no longer interested in answering any of your bullshit. Fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep posting if you don't want to discuss the topic of any of the threads you are posting on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not addressing the topic.......
Click to expand...



Go ahead and give it a try.


----------



## charwin95

Unkotare said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What question?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one:  "How?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How....  I'm no longer interested in answering any of your bullshit. Fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep posting if you don't want to discuss the topic of any of the threads you are posting on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not addressing the topic.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and give it a try.
Click to expand...


I'm addressing your stupidity.


----------



## Unkotare

charwin95 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one:  "How?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How....  I'm no longer interested in answering any of your bullshit. Fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep posting if you don't want to discuss the topic of any of the threads you are posting on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not addressing the topic.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and give it a try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm addressing.........
Click to expand...



You are not addressing the topic. Go ahead, boy.


----------



## Unkotare

China is not now a threat to the United States. It will be some time before they are capable of being one (if ever), and they well know it.


----------



## charwin95

Unkotare said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How....  I'm no longer interested in answering any of your bullshit. Fuck off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep posting if you don't want to discuss the topic of any of the threads you are posting on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not addressing the topic.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and give it a try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm addressing.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are not addressing the topic. Go ahead, boy.
Click to expand...


Let me know when you are start talking like an adult......  Instead of keep insulting people.


----------



## Unkotare

charwin95 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep posting if you don't want to discuss the topic of any of the threads you are posting on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not addressing the topic.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and give it a try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm addressing.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are not addressing the topic. Go ahead, boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me know when you are start talking ........
Click to expand...



Trying to address the topic now, boy. Join in or get lost.


----------



## charwin95

Unkotare said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not addressing the topic.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and give it a try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm addressing.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are not addressing the topic. Go ahead, boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me know when you are start talking ........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to address the topic now, boy. Join in or get lost.
Click to expand...


You keep modifying my post. Read my hips. Let me know when you want to start talking like an adult and stop insulting people. Aside from that fuck off.


----------



## Unkotare

charwin95 said:


> .... Let me know when you want to start talking......





So address the topic, if you can. If you can't, just run along and play somewhere else.


----------



## charwin95

Unkotare said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... Let me know when you want to start talking......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So address the topic, if you can. If you can't, just run along and play somewhere else.
Click to expand...


And you keep modifying my post................ Dude I'm trying to get away but you keep dragging me into your bullshit. 
Did I insult your stupidity or something?


----------



## Unkotare

charwin95 said:


> .... I'm trying to get away ......




Then go away, or answer the question: "*Do you think China really a threat to the United States?"*


----------



## charwin95

Unkotare said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... I'm trying to get away ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then go away, or answer the question: "*Do you think China really a threat to the United States?"*
Click to expand...


Pay attention. I already answered the question. I said NO. And who the FUCK are you to tell me to go away? And you keep modifying my post to fit your agenda. You are a very dishonest person.


----------



## Unkotare

charwin95 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... I'm trying to get away ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then go away, or answer the question: "*Do you think China really a threat to the United States?"*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pay attention. I already answered the question. I said NO. ...
Click to expand...



Why?


----------



## Militants

China and Japan can't control United States far from home. 

Total impossible.


----------



## Unkotare

Um...........ok...........



?????????


----------



## charwin95

Unkotare said:


> Um...........ok...........
> 
> 
> 
> ?????????



Um........... what are you saying? Stay with the topic. Did militants cut off your balls and shove it up to your mouth?


----------



## Unkotare

charwin95 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um...........ok...........
> 
> 
> 
> ?????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um........... what are you saying? Stay with the topic. Did militants cut off your balls and shove it [sic] up to [sic] your mouth?
Click to expand...



Do you realize the error you made in pronoun/antecedent agreement there? You're not going to improve if you don't start paying attention.


----------



## charwin95

Unkotare said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um...........ok...........
> 
> 
> 
> ?????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um........... what are you saying? Stay with the topic. Did militants cut off your balls and shove it [sic] up to [sic] your mouth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize the error you made in pronoun/antecedent agreement there? You're not going to improve if you don't start paying attention.
Click to expand...


Stay with the topic moron.


----------



## Unkotare

charwin95 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um...........ok...........
> 
> 
> 
> ?????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um........... what are you saying? Stay with the topic. Did militants cut off your balls and shove it [sic] up to [sic] your mouth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize the error you made in pronoun/antecedent agreement there? You're not going to improve if you don't start paying attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stay with the topic moron.
Click to expand...



Oh, are you ready to stay with the topic now, boy? Good news. Go ahead.


----------



## RubberGloveSeduction

China can't move significant amount of troops or equipment far, and even if could they'd be unable to supply them or protect them.


----------



## frigidweirdo

RodISHI said:


> If so why?



Not now, no. THey're not ready. In 20 years time they'll have military spending up to US levels, and their training will better as they make their armed forces more professional. 

The Chinese are as selfish, if not more so, than the America, and the people are like robots, which is a problem, they are willing to believe the vilification of Japan without too much of a second thought.


----------



## Unkotare

frigidweirdo said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> If so why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the people are like robots.....
Click to expand...




What a stupid thing to say.


----------

